# Mystery kids/childs skip tooth convertible bike! endee hub, possibly Fairy?



## Slick4d4d (Oct 15, 2017)

Found at a local flea market, price yet to be determined, and I would appreciate any help in identifying and valuing this neat little bike. It has solid rubber 12" tires, skip tooth gears and chain, endee rear hub, spring seat, folding rear stand and convertible top bar to make it boys or girls bike. There is no name anywhere on the bike and I can't find a serial number. This is a mystery and I turn it over to all of you to help solve it.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 16, 2017)

Ok so the deal has bee made and the little bike is now mine, but I still would like to know what it is I just bought. There are very few references on this site that I could find and looking through the kids section I am finding more tricycles and 16" and 20" bikes then things like these although there are some reference to Fairy bikes by Colson and possibly bikes by Elgin but nothing that looked like this, so the mystery still lives!


----------



## Slick4d4d (Nov 6, 2017)

Sill looking for help, any ideas??


----------

